# Group Pen Box buy coming soon



## Monty (Jun 6, 2006)

I'm planning another Pen Box Buy in a few days. I've had some inquiries about a leatherette box. The best I've found is a Penn State box. I just contacted Penn State about this box, #PK-BOX4, http://www.pennstateind.com/store/pk-box4.html
If we can order 250, we can get them for $2.25 each. Assuming the shipping rate to me is similar to what I've seen in the past, it would run 15% making the total cost for a box $2.59. 
Is there enough intrest to make the 250 minimum?

EDIT: A little clarification. The buy will be for the same boxes as I've done before. Just want to see if there is enough interst to add in this leatherette box.


----------



## Ron Mc (Jun 6, 2006)

I'm in for the same boxes as before![]
100 single boxes and sleeves


----------



## JimGo (Jun 6, 2006)

I'd be interested in 20 of the leatherette boxes.  I'd even be interested if we can get the price down to the 100+ price.

I'll have to double-check my stock of the cardboard boxes.  Will update this post tonight when I get home.


----------



## randbcrafts (Jun 6, 2006)

Is this the same box that is on Arizona Silhouette's site? (http://www.arizonasilhouette.com/Pen_Boxes_2.htm) I bought some of these a little while back and loved them. They easily fit any of the large pens and even a cigar pen/pencil set. They advertise 100 at $2.35. Maybe they would go lower for an order of 250. I dunno, just a thought. Anyways, I would be interested in about 20-25 of them at either price.


----------



## Monty (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by randbcrafts_
> <br />Is this the same box that is on Arizona Silhouette's site? (http://www.arizonasilhouette.com/Pen_Boxes_2.htm) I bought some of these a little while back and loved them. They easily fit any of the large pens and even a cigar pen/pencil set. They advertise 100 at $2.35. Maybe they would go lower for an order of 250. I dunno, just a thought. Anyways, I would be interested in about 20-25 of them at either price.



It's box AZPB-05 on the AS site.
Let's see how many we would order, then I'll see if we can get a better price before I take orders.


----------



## PenWorks (Jun 6, 2006)

Monty, I would go for 100 of the leathertte, but is it cost effective to have them shipped to you then me? It does look like a real nice (more expensive) box for presenting.


----------



## mick (Jun 6, 2006)

Mannie, I'm in for 100 boxes, inserts and sleeves. Just let me know when you're ready!
 Might even be interested in a few of the leatherette boxes!


----------



## Jim15 (Jun 6, 2006)

Monty, I would buy about 20 of the leatherette.

Thanks


----------



## RogerGarrett (Jun 6, 2006)

I would buy 10 or so - not many I know, but all I really need right now.  I just purchased a bunch of boxes a couple of weeks ago - darn![xx(]

Best,
Roger Garrett


----------



## Jerryconn (Jun 6, 2006)

Monty,
Kinda of new to this, are you going to post all of the different boxes that we can buy on the group buy or is it just this box?  I may be interested in some if there will be others to pick up as well.

Thanks
Jerry


----------



## Monty (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jerryconn_
> <br />Monty,
> Kinda of new to this, are you going to post all of the different boxes that we can buy on the group buy or is it just this box?  I may be interested in some if there will be others to pick up as well.
> 
> ...


Jerry,
Meant to post this yesterday and forgot. I'll post a link to a web page I'm working on in a day or two. It will have cardboard boxes, metal boxes and most likely the leatherette boxes along with a few other misc items that I'll be ordering.


----------



## huntersilver (Jun 7, 2006)

I have about a 100 of those black cardboard boxes from Novell,
that I would like to sell.

thanks,
Michael


----------



## marvok (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm interested in your box's,what color is on the inside?
Marvim


----------



## marvok (Jun 7, 2006)

Also known as Marvin.


----------



## Ron Mc (Jun 7, 2006)

Michael,
Why don't you move your post the the individual classifieds area? This is the wrong thread for it.


----------



## rfreeouf (Jun 8, 2006)

Monty,

Can you post more information on the cardboard and metal boxes?

Thanks


----------



## Monty (Jun 8, 2006)

Richard,
Got real busy at work yesterday and today and probably won't have much free time tomorrow (they actually expect me to do some work around here for my check [:0][:0] ). My goal is to have a web page up with descriptions of the boxes for ordering sometime this weekend. With the provo meeting next week, I'll probably let it run 2 weeks before ending the buy.


----------



## Ron Mc (Jun 8, 2006)

I thought Provo was this weekend. After looking at the 2006 Provo site it has become apparent that I had the wrong DARN dates written!![!] If I'd had the right dates down I could have made it work since I'll be withing 600 miles! AAAAHHHHHH[xx(][|)]


----------



## rfreeouf (Jun 8, 2006)

Monty,

No problem. If anyone understands busy it's me.[] I can wait for the website.


----------

